# Your one liner advice please!



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Never start a trip with bad karma!


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Go to the restroom before you start your app!


----------



## UberCemetery (Sep 4, 2014)

Dont even log in, stay happy today.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Don't drive for uber.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Never take more passengers than available seat belts.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Never date a chick with a tattoo of a dagger on her thigh.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

Call your insurance company before you sign up. Get the real truth about ride share liability before you lose everything you own.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

At the start of your shift, drop a test fart.....you wanna know what's in ya before you blow a rider out the car!


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Don't do round trips, multiple stops, Out of state trips or wait for pax to go shopping.


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

All rate cuts are temporary... because the next rate cut is coming soon!


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Don't do round trips, multiple stops, Out of state trips or wait for pax to go shopping.


If you started in an area that is _hot_, then a round trip would be a GREAT thing, wouldn't it?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Know where you are and why you're there.


----------



## cybertec69 (Jul 23, 2014)

UberCemetery said:


> Make the next rider sit in the previous rider's vomit. Uber On...


Not cool.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Always confirm that they are YOUR passengers before starting a trip.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Always turn on the domelight and search for lost items before your passengers walk away.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Never buy a new car to Über in, but if you are buying a new car make sure it's one that is accepted into plus or select to increase your income and general happiness.


----------



## UberXtraordinary (Dec 13, 2014)

Always expect your back floorboard mats to be wadded up under the front seats after a fare.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> If you started in an area that is _hot_, then a round trip would be a GREAT thing, wouldn't it?


After 9 months of service. I notice that I am losing money with round trips because pax wants you to wait for them (10 - 15 mins) and we make money on miles not on time.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

mostly speak softly, but sometimes shout and curse, and carry a big stick (or hammer).


----------



## Ram (Dec 20, 2014)

Be happey when pax wants to direct you to there distanations if it is a long trip and rush hours, no matter whet you will make more money


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Turn off the app when you pass through an area that you don't want a pick up from!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

*Compliment riders* when a combination of these or all of them happen: customer have entered the address(es) right, are on time, are ready on the curb when you arrive and flagging you when you arrive and it is easy pick up!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Get some lube so it hurts less.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

It's not rape if you enjoyed it.


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Always offer great customer service as you never know who you'll be dealing with.

(I've received a couple of good leads related to my full-time job and exchanged several phone numbers as a preferred driver this way.)


----------



## UberHammer (Dec 5, 2014)

Whatever Uber tells you.... they're lying.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Make ratings meaningful by not picking up passengers with very low (VERY LOW is in the eye of the beholder, YOU must have a limit as to how low a rating you will pick up) ratings!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> Make ratings meaningful by not picking up passengers with very low (VERY LOW is in the eye of the beholder, YOU must have a limit as to how low a rating you will pick up) ratings!


I realized I had an Uber problem when I took a ping from a 2 just because I wanted to see what kind of train wreck they were.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

When you cannot earn as much as it costs, park it.


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Your car, your rules. Don't take any shit fro PAX!


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't you hate it when someone answers their own questions? I do.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Buy low sell high


----------



## Luberon (Nov 24, 2014)

Are you busy? (asks the passenger paying for surge)

Me: Hell yeah am super busy, I had to reject four other passengers to come pick you up!


----------



## Zoots Alures (Feb 7, 2015)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Don't do round trips, multiple stops, Out of state trips or wait for pax to go shopping.


Help me with this one - Please! Is there a way to see the client's destination prior to accepting it? Yesterday (Friday at 4:30pm est.) I accepted a fare within the proverbial 15 second count down and did see where I had needed to pick him/them up. Once they got into the car and I hit "Start Trip" NYC was the destination. Wholly Crap - I got hit with a freekn' curve ball. I didn't have a "Go-bag" ready for trips like this and I didn't hit the Head before this trip either. Like every one of my other rides they were usually less than 65 miles away. This NYC trip (Though I would have liked a heads-up so to prepare) was 130+ miles away with three major rush-hour events along the way. Bottom line- 6.5 hr. round trip. Fortunately, I had chargers galore and plenty of bottled water. When we arrived at the first Uber rondevu' for the first Pax, I ran into Applebees and gave my bladder a "DeFlateGate" event. 
There's gotta be a better way to ID the destination, no?


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Zoots Alures said:


> Help me with this one - Please! Is there a way to see the client's destination prior to accepting it? Yesterday (Friday at 4:30pm est.) I accepted a fare within the proverbial 15 second count down and did see where I had needed to pick him/them up. Once they got into the car and I hit "Start Trip" NYC was the destination. Wholly Crap - I got hit with a freekn' curve ball. I didn't have a "Go-bag" ready for trips like this and I didn't hit the Head before this trip either. Like every one of my other rides they were usually less than 65 miles away. This NYC trip (Though I would have liked a heads-up so to prepare) was 130+ miles away with three major rush-hour events along the way. Bottom line- 6.5 hr. round trip. Fortunately, I had chargers galore and plenty of bottled water. When we arrived at the first Uber rondevu' for the first Pax, I ran into Applebees and gave my bladder a "DeFlateGate" event.
> There's gotta be a better way to ID the destination, no?


Thank you for your question. No there is now way we can find out where the pax is going until you hit ARRIVE. The last time I took a pax to La Guardia Intl Airport New York from New Jersey -= I made a total of $3.25 after 2.5 hours and tolls. Uber said to me, you could have declined to take the pax to NY but you have to do it politely. From now on I tell them, I do not go to NY unless they pay me a round trip or ask them call another driver. This is my credo. https://uberpeople.net/threads/ride-sharing-is-just-lunch-money.13342/


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Ooops. Now I carry Zip Bags 1 Gallon + plastic bag to cover the content. - just in case I need it.


----------



## Uberman8263 (Jan 11, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Get some lube so it hurts less.


Good one


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Always be open to the possibility of a drunk co-ed flashing her **** (or more) for you!


----------



## Desert Driver (Nov 9, 2014)

Zoots Alures said:


> Help me with this one - Please! Is there a way to see the client's destination prior to accepting it? Yesterday (Friday at 4:30pm est.) I accepted a fare within the proverbial 15 second count down and did see where I had needed to pick him/them up. Once they got into the car and I hit "Start Trip" NYC was the destination. Wholly Crap - I got hit with a freekn' curve ball. I didn't have a "Go-bag" ready for trips like this and I didn't hit the Head before this trip either. Like every one of my other rides they were usually less than 65 miles away. This NYC trip (Though I would have liked a heads-up so to prepare) was 130+ miles away with three major rush-hour events along the way. Bottom line- 6.5 hr. round trip. Fortunately, I had chargers galore and plenty of bottled water. When we arrived at the first Uber rondevu' for the first Pax, I ran into Applebees and gave my bladder a "DeFlateGate" event.
> There's gotta be a better way to ID the destination, no?


In that instance, Uber advises that if you are not comfortable with the trip/destination, tell the pax to call in another trip request. Did you make beaucoup bucks on the trip?


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

If at first you don't succeed... Keep sucking.


----------



## Zoots Alures (Feb 7, 2015)

Desert Driver said:


> In that instance, Uber advises that if you are not comfortable with the trip/destination, tell the pax to call in another trip request. Did you make beaucoup bucks on the trip?


BooKoo $? It was good ( Driving a TDI sure helps minimizing your expense outflow) but I definitely did not go live heading out of Dodge for the fear that I'd get sucked back in and never return....HA. The ride back 130m was fine by me because, I love to drive and propagate the volume to 11...... UPDATE: I did receive a response from Uber this morning about how to handle (As I referred to it) the one percenters that want a ride well out of your area. As it was already shared - nicely ask rider to cancel the ride and re-request another driver.


----------



## Chris Dee (Nov 19, 2014)

Goober said:


> mostly speak softly, but sometimes shout and curse, and carry a big stick (or hammer).


In Florida we have one upped that game....


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> After 9 months of service. I notice that I am losing money with round trips because pax wants you to wait for them (10 - 15 mins) and we make money on miles not on time.


Drive in circles.


----------



## haji (Jul 17, 2014)

quit and get a real job.


----------



## MoneyUber4 (Dec 9, 2014)

Uber is not a job. It is my lunch money. Professional drivers don't drive for Uber or Lyft.


----------



## rtaatl (Jul 3, 2014)

Shoot for an income to fuel costs ratio of 10:1 and you should make bank.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If you want riders to end a painful trip, tell 'em how you've just returned back from volunteering at a hospital in Liberia..... Whilst coughing loudly


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If asked to wait for 20cents a minute at a supermarket, do the exact same laps around the car park to rack up some distance.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

If you are being hit on by a passenger who keeps asking you to "come upstairs", tell them you'd really like to, and appreciate the compliment, but you've got to stay out and work to afford the drugs for the Aids treatment you're on.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> Drive in circles.


That's what I do, too. They tell you to keep the meter running so you'll get paid while they wait so I make sure I'm actually getting paid while I wait.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Put all preconceptions aside and give Limo or Cab Driving a go


----------



## DFWFusion (Dec 21, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Put all preconceptions aside and give Limo or Cab Driving a go


So do you drive for both Sydney, private and uber?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

DFWFusion said:


> So do you drive for both Sydney, private and uber?


Drove Cabs between '86-95 (0wned one from '88 sold it in 2000), then ran PHV's from '95 added people-movers in 2005. Only been Ubering since late '13.

Part time between private hirings, Uber has provided the opportunity to utilise existing capital. About 1000 jobs over the last year, but watching my job numbers and ratings drop. Dunno how long it will last.


----------



## Diesel Up (Feb 4, 2015)

I drive a VW Jetta TDI (diesel). It really helps if you can choose to drive a high MPG vehicle. If you do not, you may end up paying Uber for the privilege of driving for them.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Dry carefully between your toes after bathing


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

Be afraid, be very afraid.


----------



## Lidman (Nov 13, 2014)

Support your local law enforcement. Bribe them.


----------



## UberGirlPBC (Jan 18, 2015)

UberXTampa said:


> *Compliment riders* when a combination of these or all of them happen: customer have entered the address(es) right, are on time, are ready on the curb when you arrive and flagging you when you arrive and it is easy pick up!


I need to do all of these!!! Since, I text them my ETA, most of the are either outside or about to walk out. Thanks for the tips


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Call home!


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Q: How do you circumcise a hillbilly? A: Kick his sister in the jaw.​


----------



## The Kid (Dec 10, 2014)

MoneyUber4 said:


> Uber is not a job. It is my lunch money. Professional drivers don't drive for Uber or Lyft.


It's my weight loss plan. I drive at a loss so I can't afford breakfast, lunch or diner. Thanks TK!


----------



## Tommy Tours (Sep 19, 2014)

Don't pick up a limo driver especially if he/she thinks there better than you. Nothing but smartasses.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

If you have to pickup a grocery shopper make sure you text them immediately to double bag and tighten any smelly items such as onions and garlic.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

The Kid said:


> It's my weight loss plan. I drive at a loss so I can't afford breakfast, lunch or diner. Thanks TK!
> 
> View attachment 5097


Because you are now hauling a smaller ass, you might be saving on gas to afford food.


----------

